# Computer-Betrug



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2002)

Habe über Ebay einen Computer ersteiger bei einem gwissen Stefan Bartz
( Novadirekt ) . Der PC wurde nie geliefert und auch das Geld nicht zurück erstattet,trotz vieler Versprechen.Ich habe Ihn nun angezeigt und gleichzeitig einen Mahnbescheid erlassen.Weis leider noch nicht wie es weiter geht.
Meine Frage ist,ob es noch mehr geschädigte gibt?
Oder weis jemand was man noch unternehmen kann ?


----------

